# Is this a good T5HO light?



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

has anyone use this kind of t5ho light before? how is it? is this a good brand?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110640122056


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The only thing that I can say will be an issue is cooling the bulbs and question the "style" of reflector.

To get the longest life from T5-HO bulb is to keep it cool. Otherwise you'll be replacing bulbs semi annually to maintain intensity and color spectrum. Secondly, with such a low profile, though visually appealing, warning bells of fire hazard come to mind. Again, if there is no active cooling.

Reflector wise, ideally you want individual reflectors for each bulb. If the aquarium is shallow, less than 18", you can use it to "get your feet wet".

JM2C


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if you decide to buy it let us know how it performs, I was looking at these ones too a year ago before I decided to build my own, I spend around 80-90 bucks to build a 4x21w 36" T5 normal output ones.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the fixture looks fine but I question the spectrum of the bulbs its using


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

The spectrum is one issue, it depends if you want it for freshwater or marine, if Marine I would go with actinic or 10,000 k bulbs. The other issue is why a seperate ballast, most t5 HO units have the ballasts buildt in.

I have several T5 HO units and heat has never been an issue, the most I have seen in an increase in temp is 2 Fahrenheit with no other issues. Heat is not a concern in my opinion. I have 8 bulb units etc and no need for additionbal cooling.

The price looks right for a 4 bulb unit. The std in hydroponic stores for a 4 bulb unit is about $220 and a two bulb unit in aquarium stores runs $150-225.

Try it and let us know.

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The spectrum is fine because the bulbs can always be replaced.

I can see why they chose an external ballast. Allows them for a slimmer fixture and less worry of overheating. 

I wonder how long the cable is coming from the light to the ballast is. I would try to ask about that. If it's too short, you will have to figure out how to mount it somewhere or have it sitting somewhere elevated.

Similar to how the T5 fixtures from fishneedit have a short cable run to the external ballast. My friend had to sit it on a box under his stand.

Just something to think about.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like the new odysea lights. AI will be getting them in on their next shipment. I have not tried them myself, but I wouldnt mind trying them to test them out. I recently got the hodar ones.. the 6xt5 with mini ballast. Its getting good growth, but I think I get more growth out of my 4xt5 individual reflector light. I got 4x t5ho hanging industrial set at supreme lighting for 139.. And it has awesome reflectors. I had to actually pull the lights up 3 feet bc the intensity was soo high.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

You are going to have to change out the bulbs, But msg them and find out if they can do that free of charge,

Your looking at 25-35$ for decent bulbs each so they add up to be as much as the fixture itself

LOL
-

If your looking for a 48" t5ho,

I have a Giesemann 4 bulb.

Its a little "higher end"
Well thats what ppl tell me,

Ask around

If your interested Give me a pm


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Check it out. Cheaper
http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-4x54W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-Extendable-p/52305.htm


----------

